
Kevin Durant Reboots, Goes Digital from the Allure of Silicon Valley - dpflan
http://nytimes.com/2016/07/08/magazine/kevin-durant-reboots-goes-digital.html
======
dpflan
Tagline: "The basketball superstar's move to Golden State is another sign of
Silicon Valley cultural hegemony."

